# New 2010 CAAD9-5



## proclaimer888 (Jul 24, 2010)

Greetings! Newbie here...After a few months of looking at bikes, I finally went for a CAAD 9-5. Rode TREK, Specialized, Fuji before deciding on the Cannoldale, site unseen. LBS had to order so I did not have a chance to ride but all the reviews gave the bike a big thumbs up. Needless to say, the test ride want fine. LBS dudes were too cool and appreciated the 12 pack. Looking forward to racking up the miles.
Cheers and hope I posted the pic correctly!


----------



## lesper4 (Jul 15, 2008)

You are going to love the bike!


----------



## AceyMan (May 6, 2010)

I've got 1000k on my 2010 9-4. You will like the bike.

Which Fuji did you ride? The other, good LBS near me stocks Fuji (and then its all ultra-high end race lines), and I would have liked to look at the Fuji's but I was committed to the CAAD9.

Still I wonder.... but your choice makes me feel good !


----------



## Thrupnibits (Jul 14, 2010)

Love the colour.

Pity we dont have that shade here in the UK :frown2:


----------



## drew2002 (Sep 7, 2008)

Love the color, too, but whenever I see it, I think of these guys:


----------



## skaruda_23 (May 8, 2009)

Congratulations on your new 'dale, proclaimer888!


----------



## cbellamore (Aug 10, 2010)

I got the same one but in grey and I have zero complaints about it 
my brother just ordered a CAAD 9 6 (he just couldnt come up with enough for the components on the 5) and is supposed to get it this week 
Im hoping he likes it as much as I like mine, 
over the winter I will probably give him my components if I upgrade to ultegra


----------



## proclaimer888 (Jul 24, 2010)

AceyMan said:


> I've got 1000k on my 2010 9-4. You will like the bike.
> 
> Which Fuji did you ride? The other, good LBS near me stocks Fuji (and then its all ultra-high end race lines), and I would have liked to look at the Fuji's but I was committed to the CAAD9.
> 
> Still I wonder.... but your choice makes me feel good !


Believe it was a Fuji Roubaix with 105 set. Tough decision since it was a few bucks less for the Fuji but all the research pointed toward the CAAD 9.  Having a blast riding!!


----------



## skyliner1004 (May 9, 2010)

AceyMan said:


> I've got 1000k on my 2010 9-4. You will like the bike.
> 
> Which Fuji did you ride? The other, good LBS near me stocks Fuji (and then its all ultra-high end race lines), and I would have liked to look at the Fuji's but I was committed to the CAAD9.
> 
> Still I wonder.... but your choice makes me feel good !


you've got 1,000,000 miles on your caad9-4? damn can u write us up a good in-depth review on it?


----------



## AceyMan (May 6, 2010)

skyliner1004 said:


> you've got 1,000,000 miles on your caad9-4? damn can u write us up a good in-depth review on it?


I was trying to say 1000km. I forgot to account for the easily misled...


----------

